# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  4.000 evacuados por el desbordamiento del Sena

## Jonasino

> Miles de personas se han visto afectadas en la región de Isla de Francia, que incluye la capital, París, por el desbordamiento del río Sena, que también ha provocado complicaciones en el servicio de transporte parisino.
> 
> Las autoridades han cifrado en casi 4.000 el número de personas evacuadas en el departamento de Sena y Marne desde el inicio del temporal, el pasado domingo, según fuentes locales citadas por la emisora France Info. Unos 24.000 hogares han sufrido cortes de electricidad.
> 
> La región metropolitana de París ha registrado el mayo más lluvioso desde 1960, si bien el anterior récord alcanzado por el Sena en la capital data de 1910, cuando llegó a los 8,6 metros de profundidad. Este viernes, el nivel del río podría superar los 5 metros y acercarse a los 6 metros, lo que implica inundaciones en el metro.
> 
> Sin embargo, el transporte público ya se ha adelantado a las posibles complicaciones y ha anunciado cortes a partir de esta tarde en previsión de que la situación empeore. La empresa ferroviaria SNCF ha informado en Twitter de cortes en la línea RER C.
> 
> El Louvre, situado a orillas del Sena, ha activado los protocolos de "alerta" de forma "preventiva" y ha confirmado en un comunicado que cerrará sus puertas este viernes. El Plan de Prevención de Riesgos por Inundación contempla "poner a resguardo las obras situadas en zonas inundables trasladándolas a pisos más altos".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/francia...rdamiento-sena

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016)

----------

